# How do I make my cockatiel want to spend time with me?



## Shack_de_Shnaek (Apr 16, 2021)

So I got my tiel 5 days ago. She's generally really calm and doesn't get spooked by much, is seemingly hand-fed/hand-reared and doesn't have a problem with hands. She doesn't know how to step up but will climb onto my hand if I offer her millet. I talk to her often both when she's in the cage and when she's out of it. But she doesn't particularly seem to want to spend time with me. She takes treats from my hand and will even fall asleep on my hand no problem, but I get the impression this is just her not caring about where her treats come from and where she's falling asleep respectively (she will literally fall asleep wherever, she's currently sleeping on the floor as I type this). How do I make her actively seek out my attention? How do I bond with her?


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

From your post, it sounds like your doing EVERYTHING right! I'm also glad to hear you got a tiel that was hand fed and tamed. SO many people on this board are not that lucky. If she seems to be sleeping a lot during the day, perhaps she's not getting enough sleep at night. Although sometimes it's hard, these birds really need about 10 hours of undisturbed sleep! As to bonding, It's natural for ALL of us to want our pet birds to be are best friend however, you must remember, *we *don't bond with them, the bird makes that choice. Just keep talking with and playing with her. It's only been 5 days. In time I'm sure things will be more to your liking.

Robert


----------



## Shack_de_Shnaek (Apr 16, 2021)

Thank you for the advice. I figured the whole her napping everywhere was from her not being able to get the right amount of sleep like you said. I put her to bed at 7-8pm but there's usually still people in the room talking so I think that's preventing her from falling asleep. I was being a bit impatient with the bonding I suppose  , I keep forgetting birds aren't like dogs and don't take a liking to new people immediately.


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

Your doing fine. If this is your only bird, I'm sure she will come around and bond with you.


----------



## Giz & Godz (Sep 18, 2019)

Robert's spot on with what he stated to you. It can also take longer with only one bird, because they can only work with what they see. I've had two from the start, so the more affectionate girl has always shown the other one, that I'm okay to fly to & be with etc.... When they first arrived, I built a little platform for them to have some food & drink on, which also sat on the table where I eat my dinner. Obviously we don't share food, but sitting with each other & eating together also helped with bonding. Again though, it doesn't usually happen immediately. As for sleeping, there's nothing more cute, than a Cockatiel stting on one foot with the other tucked into it's feathers, grinding their beak, prior to getting a nap.


----------

